# Athlon x4 760k ExOC Tipps (luft... noch)



## PCGH_Willi (19. März 2014)

Hallo erstmal,

Weis jemand wie ich aus nem Athlon x4 760k (a10 6800k ohne grafikeinheit) bessere oc ergebnisse raus bekomm, ohne auf Dice umzusteigen? Bis jetz gingen nur 4,7 Benchstabil, 5.1 Superpi stabil und 5.2 Screenshot. Gibt es Irgendwelche Tricks mit deren Hilfe man zu mehr stabilität kommt? (hab im momment leider nur nen sehr guten luftkühler  ) auf dice werde ich so oder so beim Extreme oc nicht verzichten können, nur wil ich erstmal schauen was unter Luft so geht . Mit der Cpu steh ich bei Hwbot bei den meisten Benchmarks sowieso in den Top 3, da es meistens nur max 5 leute gibt, die mit der cpu benchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der zweite is der mit 5ghz 

MfG: Willi


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. März 2014)

Draussen benchen/in Gefriertruhe und dann mehr VCore geben.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. März 2014)

Bin gestern schon bei 1.6 v gewesen, draußen is net kalt genug und gefriertruhe net groß genug 

Die temps sind ja net des Problem. Des Problem is, dass er bei 5,2 nach ner minute in Windows mit bluescreen abschmiert


----------



## efdev (20. März 2014)

dann hilft nur mehr spannung, wenn du im bios soweit alles eingestellt hast, allerdings bist du mit 1,6V schon an der luft grenze mehr würde ich unter luft nicht mehr der cpu zu trauen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. März 2014)

Das Problem is, 5,2 lief auch mit 1.55 und 0.05v für 100mhz mehr scheint mir n bissl viel zu sein


----------



## der8auer (20. März 2014)

Wenn du an dem Punkt bist, dass nur noch sehr große oder keine Spannungssprünge mehr helfen bist du thermisch limitiert. Da helfen dann nur noch niedrigere Temperaturen. Damit meine ich nicht 5°C sondern 50°C weniger


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. März 2014)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht  

Kann mir jemand nen günstigen pot empfehlen?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. März 2014)

Frag Roman ob er vlt. nen Auslaufmodel ( nein keiner wo ausläuft  ) hat und den dir günstig geben kann oder halt einen wo durch die Qualitätskontrolle durchgerattert ist 
Weil nen Pot lohnt sich aufjedenfall..


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. März 2014)

Jo mach ich mal, ich hab ja schon Auf siener Seite vorbei geschaut und die pots sind auch echt geil aber 240 Euro is dann doch schon genz schön happig :/


----------



## der8auer (20. März 2014)

Arbeite gerade an einem günstigen Einsteiger-Modell. Wie zeitnah willst du damit loslegen?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. März 2014)

Also es hat noch Zeit, wahrscheinlich erst gegen Ende Mai, weil zurzeit in der Schule ziemlich stressig is  (Prüfungen und so)

Wie viel würde der dann kosten?


----------



## der8auer (21. März 2014)

Das Ziel ist einen hochwertigen Pot zu haben der Preislich bei etwa 80 € landet inklusive Isolations- und Montagematerial und Versandkosten.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. März 2014)

Cool find ich gut  kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken wenn du damit fertig bist 

Bzw wann  wird der ca fertig sein?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. März 2014)

Ich werd meinen 760k gegen nen 6800k von nem bekannten tauschen, da der wie ich schon gemerkt hab besser übertaktet  der lief mit knapp 4.7 auf nem Billigboard 

anscheinend hat noch keiner ausm forum ergebnisse von der cpu hochgeladen ^^


----------



## AMD4EVA (30. April 2014)

obwohl der thread schon n monat inaktiv ist, der takt für den athlon ist ja nicht so besonders,
ich bin bei meinem A6-6400K derzeit bei 5,6ghz @ 1,7V @ lukü
nur ich will 6 ghz haben


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. April 2014)

Ich weis ich hab jetz meinen 6800k auf 5.3 gebracht


----------



## Lubke (30. April 2014)

> 1,7V @ lukü


das klingt für mich aber nich sehr gesund 
die haltbarkeit der cpu dürfte damit wohl leiden...

bei mir: vishera @ 5,1-5,5 ghz (hab mehrere) ca. 1,55 v. mehr geb ich da bei zimmertemperatur nich drauf. hab zu viel skrupel mir die cpu zu schrotten...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. April 2014)

jo vorallem, da des meine haupt cpu is


----------



## Lubke (30. April 2014)

wozu braucht man so ne fette cpu als haupt-cpu? 

meine haupt-cpu ist ein t5500 auf 1 ghz runtergetaktet, damit das ganze system inklu bildschirm mit 27 watt auskommt. meine i5, i7, fx8350 etc. sind nur zum benchen 

und wenn ich die zeit dazu hätte würd ich das auch mal tun >.<


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. April 2014)

zum zocken villeicht O.o für was sonst?  ich hatte mal nen pentium g860 mit 2x3 ghz auf sandy basis aber der war mir viel zu langsam


----------



## AMD4EVA (30. April 2014)

Lubke schrieb:


> das klingt für mich aber nich sehr gesund
> die haltbarkeit der cpu dürfte damit wohl leiden...
> 
> bei mir: vishera @ 5,1-5,5 ghz (hab mehrere) ca. 1,55 v. mehr geb ich da bei zimmertemperatur nich drauf. hab zu viel skrupel mir die cpu zu schrotten...


 

naja der A6 kostet ja mit 50euro jetzt ja nicht die welt,
die 6 Ghz will ich eig schon noch haben, derzeit lote ich die 5,9ghz aus, naja es liegt dann schon bei lukü @1,9V,
wenn der a6 2 monate macht bin ich schon zufrieden


----------



## Gummert (2. Mai 2014)

Gerade bei sowas halten die eine halbe Ewigkeit. Kaum hat man dann ne fette CPU unterm Hintern .... man kennt das ja


----------



## Lubke (5. Mai 2014)

> zum zocken villeicht O.o für was sonst? ich hatte mal nen pentium g860 mit 2x3 ghz auf sandy basis aber der war mir viel zu langsam


pft, du spielst einfach nur die falschen spiele


----------



## PCGH_Willi (5. Mai 2014)

Der kackt ja schon bei bfbc2 ab XD


----------

